
Ask HN: Server Management Software - FlopV
Has anyone used BMC&#x27;s bladelogic product?  Does anyone know any alternatives?  I&#x27;m basically looking to see if their is any product out there like that, where I can use roles to control access to servers, where the user can login via putty&#x2F;ssh.
I&#x27;m not looking for a password management solution, but more of a role&#x2F;user solution.  I dont think chef&#x2F;puppet&#x2F;ansible have this ability.  You can run remote commands and such, but I dont think I could use that to pull up logs and work as if I was on an ssh session on the server.  Might be wrong on that though.
======
raincom
If your servers are running linux, use netgroups to access control. Basically,
the fields are different based whether the entry is a host or a user. cf:
pam_access.so & /etc/security/access.conf

Bladelogic is so ancient. The last place I saw was like 8 years ago, they got
rid of that as well.

------
efnor
Why would you SSH in and pull logs instead of using a centralized logging
solution like ELK stack?

~~~
FlopV
That's a good point. It would probably be best to use something like that, and
something like chef/ansible for commands as needed.

